# FAQ - Sway bars & Anti-roll bars



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok I see alot of people asking about sway bars, and how they actually help for increased control on corners. But you have to realize the whole truth about sways, and why many Automotive Companies dont use stiffer sways. I hope you find this helpful, because it took me a while to write this up. Feel free to ask any and all questions you may have about sways after reading this. Here goes. 
_By the way: Please do not flame on me if I did anything wrong or said anything wrong. Just point it out, so i can fix it. Thanks! _

_Table of Contents:_
*1.) What are Anti-Roll/Sway bars?
2.) What is body roll?
3.) What the differance between understeer & oversteer?
4.) Do Anti-Roll/Sway bars help alot?
5.) How do Anti-Roll/Sway bars work to reduce body roll?
6.) What are other ways we can reduce body roll?
7.) Where can I find thicker after-market Anti-Roll/Sway bars?*


*1.) What are Anti-Roll/Sway bars? * 









There are many terms for a sway bar, more commenly known as "Stabilizer bars" or "Sways". These bars are part of the suspension system to aid in the reduction of body lean/roll under cornering conditions. These are usually attached to the control arms, or end links. And can also be found on the outer ends of each axle.











*2.) What is body roll? * 









This is a when the body/frame of the car lifts on one side of an axis. Meaning if I stick a through the car at the center axis, that would be the "roll center", and which ever side moves lengthwise off that axis is noted as roll. Excessive roll can cause your car to have less control over a turn, and thus will cause understeer. A suspension that is too tight will cause overstear and also result in overcompensation of handeling. Those two are not fun. Thats why its important to find the best bar size depending on what you are doing with your car. 










Notice how this acura is lifted up on its left side while taking a left turn? Thats what body roll is, the the left side is the outside.


*3.) What is the difference betwen understeer & oversteerl? * 

Well understeering is exactly what it sounds like. It is when your vehicle requires a greater motion to make a turn, and thus the car will turn alot less then it should. This can make driving seem like your car is taking a turn way to slow, or with too much effort.

Oversteering is the exact opposite. This causes the car to turn more sharply or agressively then needed for the amount of steering applied. Oversteer can help in getting around a corner faster, and maybe with too much force you will lose control of the car. And once your car goes into an oversteer, you will have to exert extra energy to compensate by trying to straighten out.

*4.) Do Anti-Roll/Sway bars help alot?* 

To find the right thickness of the bar takes some time to figure out, and some testing is involved. For example, our stock accords come with a thinner bar compared to after-market ones like the Eibach ARK kit. This is because our cars where designed with the daily driver in mind. But Eibach wanted to do something for the "spirited driver". By selling stiffer/thicker stabilizer bars, they do help to reduce body roll, and understeer to a significant percentage. But sometimes if your bars are TOO thick, you will end of oversteering alot more often then you need to. The stock bars are there to see you dont get too much oversteer, or too much understeer. When you change the strenght of the bar, you are also changing the handeling characteristics of your car. So be cautious, and do your research.

*5.) How do Anti-Roll/Sway bars work to reduce body roll?* 
A main thing to remember is that stabilizer bars help to transfer weight from the inside to the outside wheel when cornering. The outside wheel is the side to wherever you are turning. If you are making a sharp left turn, the outside is the whole left side of the car. If you are making a right turn, the outside is the whole right side of the car.

"When a car goes around a corner, body roll raises suspension on one side, and lowers the suspension on the other side. This action twists the stabilizer bar, and the strength of the bar reduces the amount of twist."

*6.) What are other ways we can reduce body roll?* 
Well I already explained how we can use stabilizer bars to effectively reduce roll on cornering. Otherways include; 

1)getting stiffer springs 
2)having an active suspension(computer controlled shocks, these stiffen the outside corner when turning, but is highly expensive)
3)altering or raising the roll axis to the center of gravity.











*7.) Where can I find thicker after-market Anti-Roll/Sway bars?* 
When looking for these bars, you must remember we cant just go to a local 7-11 and pick one off a shelf. You must look for specialty after-market shops. There are many places online such as _www.ebay.com_ , _www.eibach.com_, _www.nopionlin.com_. And alot of car enthusiats forums such as _www.nissanforums.com_ has members frequently selling parts that may feed your need for go fast parts


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

sticky


----------

